# ايزو 9000



## مهندس إدارة (16 أبريل 2008)

*خطة الجودة - ايزو*

خطة جودة باستخدام الايزو 


http://projectmangement.montadamoslim.com/montada-f4/topic-t75.htm#499


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 يناير 2009)

ايزو 9000 اصدار 2000

................................

م / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## eng_houssam (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز


----------



## معتز حمودة (6 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبرجاء المزيد


----------



## strange (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
اخي الكريم 
تم التحميل


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (16 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر اخى العزيز
الملفات دى جات فى وقتها والله
ربنا يجعل كل حرف من الكتب دى فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 فبراير 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> الف شكر اخى العزيز
> الملفات دى جات فى وقتها والله
> ربنا يجعل كل حرف من الكتب دى فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله



لا شكر علي واجب وكفاني هذا الدعاء الجميل الذي هو اكثر مما استحق وربنا يجزيك خيرا عليه...

م . محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاخوة الزملاء علي مطالعتهم للمشاركة....


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 فبراير 2009)

*ملفات ايزو عربي*

نقلا عن مشاركة من الاخ باسم مثلا .....- له جزيل الدعاء- ملفات منقولة عن د. عمر مسلم بارك الله له


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء ملفات في وقتها جدا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 أبريل 2009)

ارجو اضافة الموضوع للمكتبة ...وشكرا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بهذه المواضيع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 مايو 2009)

mt301 قال:


> ارجو اضافة الموضوع للمكتبة ...وشكرا



اتمني من الله التوفيق لكل الاخوة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

*.................................................. ...........*

...................................................


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 مايو 2010)

أكيد الموضوع مهم جدا ومفيد ويستحق المشاركة والمتابعة 
جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بك وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم م محمد الطبلاوي

و تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته

حقا
ان مجهوداتك المعطاءة للجميع اخي الكريم
لهي مشكورة جدا
جعلها الله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير


----------



## طارق الساحلي (18 مايو 2010)

*محاولة للفهم*

أولا كل الشكر للسيد " عمر الفاروق" على المشاركة القيمة......

لكن محاولة منى للفهم وربط موضوع شهادة الايزو بإدارة المشروعات و مديري المشاريع حيث أن السيد المشرف قام بالتثبيت....


شهادة الايزو حسب فهمي البسيط هي تصديق من جهة عالمية على النظام المتبع في شركة ما و ليس منهجية في حد ذاتها بحيث يتبناها مدير المشروع.

هذه الشهادة تخص إدارة شركة تقوم بعمليات مستمرة و هذا بعكس مفهموم المشروع من حيث كونه مؤقت.

مدير المشروع يحتاج الي المرونة الكافية للتوفيق بين المحددات المفروضة على المشروع من وقت و تكلفة و جودة...فأحيانا يتم تخفيض مستوى الجودة مقابل الالتزام بالاهداف الاخرى..طبعا هناك ظروف خاصة و عمليات خاصة بهذه المفاضلة... و السوال كيف تعطي هذه الشهادة هذه المرونة.

أعتقد أن نظام الايزو يقع ضمن " العوامل البيئية للمنظمة " و أن مستندات الايزو ضمن " أصول عمليات المنظمة " التي يجب أن يأخذها مدير المشروع بالاعتبار لو أن الشركة تبنتها ... أما لو أنها غير موجودة فهذا يصعب الامر على مدير المشروع في الاخذ بالايزو 9000
أرجو التوضيح...


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2010)

أود أن اشكر المهندس أشرف علي كرمه معي...واعد باستمرار التفاعل في المشاركة.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2010)

طارق الساحلي قال:


> أولا كل الشكر للسيد " عمر الفاروق" على المشاركة القيمة......
> 
> لكن محاولة منى للفهم وربط موضوع شهادة الايزو بإدارة المشروعات و مديري المشاريع حيث أن السيد المشرف قام بالتثبيت....
> 
> ...


 
شكرا علي المداخلة مع وعد بالعودة والرد.


----------



## طارق الساحلي (18 مايو 2010)

أستكمالا للمداخلة السابقة أحب أن أشير هنا إلى ما ورد بخصوص أيزو 9000 بكتاب Rita Mulcahy , الطبعة السادسة , الصفحة 275

ISO 9000 this family of standards was created by International Organization for Standards ( ISO ) to help ensure that organizations have quality procedures and that they follow them. Many people incorrectly believe that ISO 9000 tells you what quality should be, or describes a recommended quality system​.​


----------



## mohamed radwan 108 (21 مايو 2010)

ممكن المساعده في ايجاد الجداول التي تستخدم في مراحل الانتاج والابلاغ عني مشاكل الماكينات الخاصي بالجودة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا للأخ طارق الساحلي متابعته ...
وللأخ محمد رضوان ....


----------



## طارق الساحلي (24 مايو 2010)

يا سيد "عمر الفاروق"....موضوع الجودة في إدارة المشاريع بشكل عام موضوع ذو شجون..

و بعد مراجعتي لمداخلتي السابقة حبيت أن أنضيف التالي بخصوص أن المشروع مجهود مؤقت و أن نظام الايزو للجودة يخص العمليات المستمرة.

المشروع رغم انه مجهود مؤقت إلا أنه يحتوي على عمليات و منها عمليات إدارة المشروعات و عددها 42 عملية و أغلبها تتكرر عدة مرات مثل عمليات التخطيط و التحكم و المراقبة فهي تستمر لفترة طويلة خلال دورة حياة المشروع....وكذلك العمليات الخاصة بتصنيع منتج المشروع قد تتكرر...وهذه كلها عمليات ممكن تطبيق مناهج إدارة الجودة عليها..

وللحديث بقية وممكن تختار لنا يا سيد " عمر الفاروق " مشروع كنموذج للتطبيق.


----------



## NAIF1399 (26 مايو 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله كل خيررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن سالم (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي وزادك من علمه بسطة
ملاحضة : ارجوا من اخي العزيز ان يعطنا نبدا صغيرة عن هدا الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (10 يوليو 2010)

والله موضوع مهم جدا ..جاء في وقته
من فترة في احدى مقابلات العمل ..سئلت عنه ..
وللأسف لم اعرف الاجابة بالطبع


----------



## saidelsayedab (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلا*


----------



## Haneen Alaa (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررراااااااا


----------



## Haneen Alaa (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fmharfoush (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
اخي الكريم 
تم التحميل


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ايزو9001 عربي*

ايزو 9001 عربي ولكم خالص التحية..........


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاركة متميزة بملتقي الهندسة الصناعية
.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t190552.html


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز


----------

